# Hello



## Mr. Sarajevo (May 9, 2008)

My name is Mr. Sarajevo, I was just looking around the net and found this place. I looked interesting so I'm like what the heck and joined.


----------



## Heinz (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 10, 2008)

Greetz! Its a great place to chill, just don't be a stranger!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (May 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2008)

Hi M8,

Nice to read you here.Welcome to the forum.Please, stay with us longer and enjoy.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2008)

Greetings mate....


----------



## Wayne Little (May 10, 2008)

Gidday and welcome to the forum...


----------



## DOUGRD (May 12, 2008)

Welcome Mr. S. So how about a little more background, like what part of the great country of Canada are you from? I'm quessing somewhere in Quebec?


----------



## Milos Sijacki (May 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 27, 2008)

Welcome. Please don't be a 1 post wonder. Tell us a little about yourself.


----------

